# How Do You Send SAT Subject Scores?



## shahmeerlodi (Jul 2, 2014)

salam

I am trying to apply to different medical colleges in pakistan, but when i try to send my SAT science scores through the SAT collegeboard website, the schools that i want to apply to are not listed in their directory (namely, dimc and ziauddin). is there an alternative method of sending your SAT scores? if so please let me know. thanks


----------



## Thrushe42 (Jun 18, 2014)

You could take a screenshot of your marks. An alternative to that would be if you could find the code for these universities. Find the code, enter it into the collegeboard website, and it'll find the universities for you and send them your scores automatically.


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 26, 2014)

hey im applying also this year and what i did was i had to call the collegeboard and order official copies of my sat scores to my school and then the school handed it over to me and now im going to make copies and send it to Pakistan when i apply in august.


----------



## DoctorPink (Jul 4, 2013)

I reckon you're all applying for Ziauddin. How are you preparing for it's entrance test? 
Good luck with the applications though ^-^


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

shahmeerlodi said:


> salam
> 
> I am trying to apply to different medical colleges in pakistan, but when i try to send my SAT science scores through the SAT collegeboard website, the schools that i want to apply to are not listed in their directory (namely, dimc and ziauddin). is there an alternative method of sending your SAT scores? if so please let me know. thanks


You can give the college your username and password for college board website and they can check it themselves online. I have done that last year.............


----------

